# Croutons



## Butterz (Jun 15, 2005)

I want to make my own.  I was wondering how to do it and what would be good to add in them.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2005)

I just take some French bread 
slice it the thickness that you want
and cut it in to bite size squares.

melt some butter with garlic, salt, parsley and or oregano
and toss the bread squares gently around in the butter mixture.

Lay the squares on a tin foil lined baking sheet and toast in the oven.  Turn them over as the sides get toasty.


----------



## GB (Jun 15, 2005)

I do the same thing, but I use olive oil instead of butter. I also vary the herbs depending on my mood or what I have on hand.

I have also made them in a skillet instead of the oven. No real reason I do one over the other.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 15, 2005)

Its a good way to use up day old or older breads you can use any kind of bread and if you make alot just put in a ziplcc and freeze until needed.


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

I use a skillet more, as I don't make many at a time, and I love using olive oil and rosemary.


----------



## Butterz (Jun 15, 2005)

I want to put garlic in mine.  I just add garlic seasoning before I freeze the bread?


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)

I would saute some chopped garlic in oil to impart the flavor and then add the bread. It will soak up all that yummy garlic oil that way.

By the way Butterz, I love your name


----------



## Butterz (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks =)

What else can I put in the crutons for flavor?


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)

Any kinds of herbs or spices. Anything you can flavor oil with you can then use that oil for the croutons.


----------



## Butterz (Jun 17, 2005)

So wait, GB.  You saute some garlic, then how do you put it in the bread?


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2005)

The garlic flavor goes into the oil that you used to saute it in. Then you use that garlic oil for the bread.

However much oil you plan on using for the bread, just use that much and saute the garlic in it first. Take the garlic out and then add th bread and continue from there.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 17, 2005)

You don't put it on the bread Butterz.  Just saute some of it in the oil and then remove the chunks of garlic.  Then when you toast the bread in the oil the garlic flavor will be on the bread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2005)

I either cut a baguette into slices or cube some French/Italian bread. I make a mixture of olive oil, chopped fresh garlic, (all the herbs are dried) basil, parsley, oregano, rosemary., and some kosher salt.  You want a good amount of each herb in there. Stir everything up, pour over bread in a 13 x 9 cakepan to coat well (don't saturate though) and bake in a 375 degree oven turning frequently until crispy.

Allow to cool completely then store in a container and keep in fridge.  Will keep for quite awhile.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 17, 2005)

Elf, I make mine about the same way you do yours but never thought of storing them in the fridge.  That doesn't make them get soft?


----------



## Butterz (Jun 27, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I would saute some chopped garlic in oil to impart the flavor and then add the bread. It will soak up all that yummy garlic oil that way.
> 
> By the way Butterz, I love your name


 
GB how good does this work if I want to add other flavors into it as well?


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2005)

It will work great for other flavors. For croutons I might add some rosemary this way as well for instance. Just make sure you have the heat low enough that you do not burn whatever you put in the oil.


----------



## culinarywayne (Jun 27, 2005)

If you have some day old sliced white bread tht isn't being eaten, chuck it in the freezer for a few hours then take it out and cut into the size you want. (when the bread is frozen it doesn't squish when you cut it).


----------



## Butterz (Jun 28, 2005)

I am freezing some bread right now.  It should be hard by tonight or tomorrow and then I will give this a shot.  I am just going to use regular olive oil or manzola oil.


----------

